# Most ready to smoke CC



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I am considering a few different cigars and I'm curious what is most smokeable upon arrival vs. having to age.

Here is what I am considering right now, I'm also open to suggestions.
Partagas Shorts
H. Upman No. 46
Saint Luis Rey Serie A
Bolivar RC

Thanks


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

are these all 07s, 06s, aged, vintage? assuming they're all mid-07s, I'd say none; but that may just be me. if 06s, probably the BRC or the PS; but again YMMV.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I've consistently heard the Party Shorts are nowhere like they were even a few years back. Really a shame too. If you order 'em make sure you give a review.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

DennisP said:


> H. Upman No. 46


Definitely not these.

My box from 05 is still a harsh smoke.

I tried some 07 RASCC's that are great, so thats my suggestion.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

The Professor said:


> are these all 07s, 06s, aged, vintage? assuming they're all mid-07s, I'd say none; but that may just be me. if 06s, probably the BRC or the PS; but again YMMV.


Right now I'm not sure, depends what I get and where from. Part of the reason I'm asking.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I know these are not on your list, but IMHO one of the most smokable cigars young is Juan Lopez. The #1's, 2's, and the Coronas.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Bruce said:


> I know these are not on your list, but IMHO one of the most smokable cigars young is Juan Lopez. The #1's, 2's, and the Coronas.


Thanks. I'm looking for suggestions outside my list as well, those are just some I'm looking at grabbing at some point.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I know these are not on your list, but IMHO one of the most smokable cigars young is Juan Lopez. The #1's, 2's, and the Coronas.


I have had luck with relatively new Trini Reyes and PLPC, too.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I hate to confuse you further but I've never smoked a young ERDM Choix Supreme that I didn't like. I've smoked an specimens from 03 to 07. What's good about this is, just like any good cigar, they get better with age. Relatively inexpensive as well.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> I hate to confuse you further but I've never smoked a young ERDM Choix Supreme that I didn't like. I've smoked an specimens from 03 to 07. What's good about this is, just like any good cigar, they get better with age. Relatively inexpensive as well.


Oh yeah, good one.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

My Partagas Shorts from early 07 are smoking pretty well right now, if that's any help.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> I hate to confuse you further but I've never smoked a young ERDM Choix Supreme that I didn't like. I've smoked an specimens from 03 to 07. What's good about this is, just like any good cigar, they get better with age. Relatively inexpensive as well.


:tpd: Also Boli RCs and RASS


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I've had good luck with my Jan. '07 Boli PC's.


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

Its not on your list but Boli Coronas Junior are fantastic when fresh imo. I actually prefer them young.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DennisP said:


> I am considering a few different cigars and I'm curious what is most smokeable upon arrival vs. having to age.
> 
> Here is what I am considering right now, I'm also open to suggestions.
> Partagas Shorts
> ...


From your list, I would say the SLR Serie A are the best right out of the box. Some like the Boli RCs, but though they are one of my favorite cigars, they taste way too grassy for my tastes when they are fresh. And the Mag 46s seem to be fairly unimpressive until they have at least 18 months on them.



bonggoy said:


> I hate to confuse you further but I've never smoked a young ERDM Choix Supreme that I didn't like. I've smoked an specimens from 03 to 07. What's good about this is, just like any good cigar, they get better with age. Relatively inexpensive as well.


That would have been one of my suggestions too Ronnie. I think Bruce hits the mark on the JL2s as well.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

what about Punch Punch? My 07 box is quite tasty. I will just throw a little more mud in the water.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

DennisP said:


> I am considering a few different cigars and I'm curious what is most smokeable upon arrival vs. having to age.
> 
> Here is what I am considering right now, I'm also open to suggestions.
> Partagas Shorts
> ...


Boli RC's or Party Shorts. Either one of these will be a stellar smoke!

ATL


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> what about Punch Punch? My 07 box is quite tasty. I will just throw a little more mud in the water.


The Punch Punch we smoked at Miller Park were very nice. :2


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

I remember we took a pole on this topic a couple of months ago....
Here were the results from that. The Partagas SD4 got the most number of votes:

ERDM: 2 votes
PSD4: 9
Trini Reyes: 2
HU #2: 1
Trini Robusto Extra: 1
Siglo I: 1
Monte 4: 1
Party Short: 2
RASS: 5
Boli PC: 6
Boli Tubo #3: 1
Party PC Esp: 1
PLPC: 2
Hoyo DD: 1
JL #2: 1
PL Panatelas: 2
VR Famosos: 1
Monte 2: 1
HU 46: 1
SC La Punta: 1
Party 898: 1
RYJ Short Churchill: 1
Monte 3: 1
Monte EL: 1
RASCC: 2


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

so far i haven't had anything other than piedras that smoked well from '04, '05, '06 or '07. i know there are many who love cigars from these years, but my pallete just thinks they need much more time to rest. 

i have alot of good '03's though. 

bruce


----------



## WooleyBugger (Mar 22, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> 7And the Mag 46s seem to be fairly unimpressive until they have at least 18 months on them.


But then, look out, baby!:w


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I have had luck with relatively new Trini Reyes and PLPC, too.


My thoughts EXACTLY 100%!!!!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I've never smoked a Reyes I didn't like.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would go with Partyshorts and Boli PC if you're looking to start smoking them ROTT.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I know these are not on your list, but IMHO one of the most smokable cigars young is Juan Lopez. The #1's, 2's, and the Coronas.


Damm Bruce...you gotta give all the good info. away :ss


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I second the JL #2's. Other good choices would be La Gloria MDO's and ERDM Lunch Club


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

jl 2 are great anytime. same with reyes or with serie a though i smoked a serie a with some age on it and i actually didnt like it but mayeb its just me.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll second what some have said about the Trini Reyes. These are still readily available from '06, as well.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Looking through this thread 3 people suggest the Boli Royal Coronas but I have to disagree, My 07 box isn't close to approachable.:2

I 2nd/3rd or whatever the ERDM Choix Supremes.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

onlyonerm said:


> Looking through this thread 3 people suggest the Boli Royal Coronas but I have to disagree, My *07 *box isn't close to approachable.:2


Just to clarify my post was for *'06* RC which i feel are great.:tu


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Just to clarify my post was for *'06* RC which i feel are great.:tu


No problem, was just my opinion on my '07 box:tu Missed the '06 BRC's so I am ignorant about them.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

onlyonerm said:


> No problem, was just my opinion on my '07 box:tu Missed the '06 BRC's so I am ignorant about them.


My Bad I didn't specify the ones I was smoking were '06. :tu


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

The Professor said:


> are these all 07s, 06s, aged, vintage? assuming they're all mid-07s, I'd say none; but that may just be me.


:tpd:


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> are these all 07s, 06s, aged, vintage? assuming they're all mid-07s, I'd say none; but that may just be me. if 06s, probably the BRC or the PS; but again YMMV.


07 Culebras gold medals and monte carlos are smoking great.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> 07 Culebras gold medals and monte carlos are smoking great.


The Gold Medals are...but my Jan 07 box is starting to close-up a bit. They are fine in the first third, but then they start to take on that "dumb" period / sick period profile. The flavors go muted. So...better smoke them now because soon you'll have to put them down for a year or two.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jan 8, 2006)

06 Rass are fantastic. 06 Boli Pc's an 06 Party Shorts are good but you can taste the potential in these.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chibnkr said:


> The Gold Medals are...but my Jan 07 box is starting to close-up a bit. They are fine in the first third, but then they start to take on that "dumb" period / sick period profile. The flavors go muted. So...better smoke them now because soon you'll have to put them down for a year or two.


thanks for he heads up Mike  my box is June 07. maybe I'll smoke two more and put the rest with the monte carlos im trying to age.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> The Gold Medals are...but my Jan 07 box is starting to close-up a bit. They are fine in the first third, but then they start to take on that "dumb" period / sick period profile. The flavors go muted. So...better smoke them now because soon you'll have to put them down for a year or two.


Agreed. Mine are June 07, I think, and I get the dumb/sick thing as I approach the last third -- muted and, imho, tannic (and not in a good way). Still enjoyable; but I don't think they're gonna stay that way for a super long time.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> Agreed. Mine are June 07, I think, and I get the dumb/sick thing as I approach the last third -- muted and, imho, tannic (and not in a good way). Still enjoyable; but I don't think they're gonna stay that way for a super long time.


quit echoing Mike :r j/k 
when I get better adapted I lern what sic is, untill then I will enjoy my crappy sticks


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Agreed. Mine are June 07, I think, and I get the dumb/sick thing as I approach the last third -- muted and, imho, tannic (and not in a good way). Still enjoyable; but I don't think they're gonna stay that way for a super long time.


I feel the same way about the Montecarlos. Lots of mild tobacco, but the one I smoked recently was all potential, no delivery.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> I feel the same way about the Montecarlos. Lots of mild tobacco, but the one I smoked recently was all potential, no delivery.


see the coupld I've had most recently have actually been decent. definitely *more potential* than delivery; but i'd smoke more if I had any left.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i smoked two cigars last night: DIP #2 from late '06 and a RASCC from JUN07. both were good cigars and tasted good, BUT it was so obvious to me that these cigars aren't anywhere close to tasting what they should taste like. they are way too young. it would be a huge waste to smoke them all at this point, so deep into the humidor they go (well, the RASCC was gifted, so i don't have anymore of those).

bruce


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

The ones that I really enjoyed from 06 are Cohiba Siglo II tubos and PSD4. IMO. the others need some more time.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Oh yeah, good one.


yep - i'll throw in my vote for the choix surpreme as well. '06 box is great...


----------

